# Review: Velocirax Hanging Hitch Mounted Bike Rack



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I was looking for a hanging bike rack that holds the bike by the wheels; I just love the no contact style after using OneUp racks. I knew of Altai racks from using them with a local outfitter, but due to cost I went with the Recon Rack. The Recon was a fine rack, though it took months to arrive, sadly it ended up not working out on my van; clearance issues with the rear door.

I was on the verge of springing for an Altai when I saw the Velocirax bike rack at Outerbike in Moab. The price was fair, five bike option, easy loading, nice features, well made, more secure mounting than the Recon. I brought one of their display racks home and sold the Recon rack 

I've used the Velocirax regularly, still haven't loaded it with five bikes yet, but two enduro bikes and an ebike rode just fine. The rack is ease to drop and load. I have the rack mounted on a Kuat swing away mount so I can access my rear doors.

The one issue that folks don't mention with wheel hung racks: bounce, as in the bike suspension moving allowing the bike to move up and when the vehicle hits a bump. Bikes hung by the fork or bars only bounces a tiny bit, but a bike with suspension bounces a lot when you hit a bump because the bike suspension is free to move.

At times it's a little disconcerting to see your bikes through the rear view mirror, bouncing hard on the rack. After losing a bike off the Recon when crossing a cattle grate, I now use a cable lock as back up security.

So the company is fairly new, other than outerbike and a couple on line reviews, I have not see this rack advertised or sold at a retailer. You can buy them online or I suppose contact the company and find out what shows they'll be attending.

https://www.velocirax.com/


----------



## gr8fasushi (Aug 14, 2014)

I also picked up a 5 bike Velocirax recently. It's a solid rack for sure. The rack itself is pretty heavy. it's not ideal to take the rack on and off because it's pretty hefty. I like that it includes the wall mount for you to mount the rack in the garage and have it act as a bike storage rack. I too noticed that the bikes bounce a bit more - simply because the contact points are your tires which absorb a lot of movement and impact. I'm ok with that - it's better than having your frame or other hard material absorb that impact. So far I'm very pleased with the rack.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a cool design since it doesn't hang off the fork. If I needed to carry more than a couple bikes regularly I'd be looking at something like this.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

PB did a little "press release", more like a fancy advertisement, but still it's one way to get the word out.

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/velocirax-releases-no-lift-vertical-bike-racks.html

They still need to upgrade their website ... funny that anyone would have a garbage website in this day and age, but my work has one that's so dated I wonder if it's been updated in the past decade.

Still like the rack, but I made some changes: took off the Kuat Swingaway, just too complicated and noisy, reinstalled the Kuat HiLo 2" riser/adaptor, works better, just enough clearance to open both doors.


----------



## n1cholasj (Nov 23, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> PB did a little "press release", more like a fancy advertisement, but still it's one way to get the word out.
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/velocirax-releases-no-lift-vertical-bike-racks.html
> 
> ...


Are you able to rotate this rack back with your GG in it? The rear wheel on my size L trail pistol gets in the way when leaning the rack back on my ford transit


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

n1cholasj said:


> Are you able to rotate this rack back with your GG in it? The rear wheel on my size L trail pistol gets in the way when leaning the rack back on my ford transit


Do you mean drop the rack with the bike mounted? I usually leave the rack up and just toss the bike onto the rack, but the few times I dropped the rack with a bigger bike on the rack I do remember the rear tire touching the ground, it wasn't an issue or anything that I can remmeber. I'd have to check clearance now that I removed the Swingaway and installed a riser adaptor.

Do you have a Transit or a Transit Connect?

I have over half a foot to the ground, so plenty of space before my tire would touch with rack angled back. Even without the hitch riser I'd still have plenty, so I'm thinking you must have the smaller van cuz full size transits have a higher receiver than a full sized Promaster

Get a hitch riser, it'll givenyou 1.5-2" more height.


----------



## Dat1972 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Ben-
I just made a template and mocked up the velocirax on my promaster in the standard hitch mount.
It appears that the rack needs to move backwards about 3" to enable me to open my rear doors. It looks from your photo that the hitch riser accomplishes this.
Can you now open your drivers side rear door?
How is the rattle with the extra connection required for the hitch riser?
I want to do this right, and I prefer to drive faster on shuttle days up the hill (more runs per day)
Thanks!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Dat1972 said:


> Hi Ben-
> I just made a template and mocked up the velocirax on my promaster in the standard hitch mount.
> It appears that the rack needs to move backwards about 3" to enable me to open my rear doors. It looks from your photo that the hitch riser accomplishes this.
> Can you now open your drivers side rear door?
> ...


I can open the passenger, 1st door no problem, the driver door requires the rack to be dropped.

I have the Kuat adaptor set out as far as possible, second security hole. The rack is installed far enough into the adaptor receiver to be securely engaged.

It's tight, but it works.

I had the Kuat swingaway adaptor which does work, but it was noisy, stuck out too far, and caused some clearance issues when exiting ditches.

I like my current set up.


----------



## Dat1972 (Sep 2, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> I can open the passenger, 1st door no problem, the driver door requires the rack to be dropped.
> 
> I have the Kuat adaptor set out as far as possible, second security hole. The rack is installed far enough into the adaptor receiver to be securely engaged.
> 
> ...


Kuat - HI-LO ??
https://www.kuatracks.com/product/hi-lo/


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Dat1972 said:


> Kuat - HI-LO ??
> https://www.kuatracks.com/product/hi-lo/


That's the one.

I use an anti rattle ubolt/plate to tighten up the connection between the adpator and the hitch. The locking system on the rack is pretty much rattle free.


----------



## Herrmdawg (Apr 17, 2020)

Does anyone have any pics and/or measurements with the velocirax in the upright position? like from the side to see the bumper, rack, wheel, and ground clearance. i am thinking about getting one, but am worried about rear ground clearance with a long slacker style bike. i will put it on my F150 and plan to offroad with it during family adventures. i sure dont want to drag a bike through a dip or anything. any measurements and pics would really help. 
thanks!


----------



## fastback570 (Feb 20, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> I was looking for a hanging bike rack that holds the bike by the wheels; I just love the no contact style after using OneUp racks. I knew of Altai racks from using them with a local outfitter, but due to cost I went with the Recon Rack. The Recon was a fine rack, though it took months to arrive, sadly it ended up not working out on my van; clearance issues with the rear door.
> 
> I was on the verge of springing for an Altai when I saw the Velocirax bike rack at Outerbike in Moab. The price was fair, five bike option, easy loading, nice features, well made, more secure mounting than the Recon. I brought one of their display racks home and sold the Recon rack
> 
> ...


I had a problem with the veloci rac on my ford transit van. Couldn't open the doors.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Velocirax:

You gots to flip the entire mechanism out of the way and lay the rack flat for a full rear door open.

it’s that way with all outward swing rear doors, only a swing away hitch adaptor will let the doors open unimpeded with an upright rack.

If it’s still a problem after undoing the entire mechanism, try a drop/ride adaptor, it’ll lower/raise the rack two inches and move it away from the doors.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Figured I'd share my experience with the Velocirax after a few weeks. Pretty happy so far, big improvement over the tailgate pad we were using. Went with the 5X figuring the extra spacing would make loading easier, seems to be working out so far. With the rack tilted to the load/unload position I can drop the tailgate completely.

Only downside for us so far is that my truck has a 2.5" receiver. This means I have to use an adapter for the rack which introduces a lot of play. The rack fits great in the adapter, the adapter is just loose inside the hitch. Wish there was a rack specifically for a 2.5" receiver, still trying to come up with a solution to keep things from bouncing around so much.


----------



## skullz (Oct 7, 2012)

MTB_Underdog said:


> Figured I'd share my experience with the Velocirax after a few weeks. Pretty happy so far, big improvement over the tailgate pad we were using. Went with the 5X figuring the extra spacing would make loading easier, seems to be working out so far. With the rack tilted to the load/unload position I can drop the tailgate completely.
> 
> Only downside for us so far is that my truck has a 2.5" receiver. This means I have to use an adapter for the rack which introduces a lot of play. The rack fits great in the adapter, the adapter is just loose inside the hitch. Wish there was a rack specifically for a 2.5" receiver, still trying to come up with a solution to keep things from bouncing around so much.


Check out the 2" and 2.5" version of these. That with a riser/adaptor (Kuat's is solid) could be the space and anti wobble solution: https://www.etrailer.com/s.aspx?qry=U+Bolt+Hitch&furl=-vw-1-pg-Hitch_Anti~Rattle


----------



## dharris (Oct 20, 2015)

Is anyone using velocirax on a pickup with an extension like the hi-lo, and does that allow for the tail gate to drop fully with the rack in load position? Their website says most pickups tail gates can drop up to 95%, but I need full drop when traveling with the dogs/with the back loaded.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

dharris said:


> Is anyone using velocirax on a pickup with an extension like the hi-lo, and does that allow for the tail gate to drop fully with the rack in load position? Their website says most pickups tail gates can drop up to 95%, but I need full drop when traveling with the dogs/with the back loaded.


Yes, I have a Hi-Lo on my hitch for this rack. Yes, it lets me drop the tailgate all the way (with the rack upright).


----------



## dharris (Oct 20, 2015)

evasive said:


> Yes, I have a Hi-Lo on my hitch for this rack. Yes, it lets me drop the tailgate all the way (with the rack upright).


Thanks!

You don't even have to drop the rack into load mode to get it full open? On a full size pickup?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

dharris said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You don't even have to drop the rack into load mode to get it full open? On a full size pickup?


No, with the extender I don't need to drop the rack. Our truck is a 2020 Sierra 1500.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

dharris said:


> Is anyone using velocirax on a pickup with an extension like the hi-lo, and does that allow for the tail gate to drop fully with the rack in load position? Their website says most pickups tail gates can drop up to 95%, but I need full drop when traveling with the dogs/with the back loaded.


I've got it on a 15 Silverado 2500 without an extender and with the rack in the load/unload position I can fully lower the tailgate. Not a lot of clearance but enough.


----------



## ajl1567502 (Jun 10, 2010)

evasive said:


> No, with the extender I don't need to drop the rack. Our truck is a 2020 Sierra 1500.


Is there any concern with the weight limit of the Hi-Lo extender? The Hi-lo has a 250 lb capacity and the Velocirax has a 230 lb bike capacity. The rack itself weighs over 50lbs. I unboxed and assembled my Velocirax last night and my Ram 1500 tailgate hits in all positions.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

ajl1567502 said:


> Is there any concern with the weight limit of the Hi-Lo extender? The Hi-lo has a 250 lb capacity and the Velocirax has a 230 lb bike capacity. The rack itself weighs over 50lbs. I unboxed and assembled my Velocirax last night and my Ram 1500 tailgate hits in all positions.


I hadn't bothered to do the math because I would take the extender off for shuttle days at our local ski hill or anything where I'm expecting rough roads. It's more to make the bed of the truck usable day to day while keeping the rack on.

But subtracting ~50 from the Hi-Lo capacity still gives me an average of 40 lbs per bike, so that's not an issue for me.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Waiting on updates from Velocirax


----------



## bretedge (Jan 9, 2017)

We were one of their first customers and have been using a Velocirax now for just over two years. There were a couple initial issues, the most concerning of which involved the wheel baskets bending way out of shape when driving offroad for extended periods of time. We worked with them and they sent us new baskets, eventually diagnosing the issue and resolving it with a different type of steel. Since then, we've had zero issues over hundreds of miles of rough dirt roads and probably 20,000+ miles traveled. We've got it on the back of the Funhawg, er...our 2021 F250 w/ FWC Hawk Ute camper. Of all the racks I've used in 30 years as a mountain biker, the Velocirax is by far the best. Service is excellent and I think it's cool that it's a local (Utah) company.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I was riding in Moab during Outerbike in the fall of 2019, my hanging rack at that time "shed a bike". I was quite pissed off at the time, my bike sustained serious damage, I blame the basket and strap design for the failure. I bought a Velocirax from the rep at Outbike Moab, 

I have had few issues with the rack, granted it's gen 1, so the finish and parts are not as good as they are now, a couple basket bolts sheared and were replaced, after many miles on and off-road I have been very satisfied.

Last week we did a sixty mile offload jaunt in Southern Colorado, two bikes, no issues.

Piece of advice: Remove your straps when not in use, UV will degrade them over time. If you go with the five bike, get the wide version.

For the price, it's hard to beat these racks.



bretedge said:


> We were one of their first customers and have been using a Velocirax now for just over two years. There were a couple initial issues, the most concerning of which involved the wheel baskets bending way out of shape when driving offroad for extended periods of time. We worked with them and they sent us new baskets, eventually diagnosing the issue and resolving it with a different type of steel. Since then, we've had zero issues over hundreds of miles of rough dirt roads and probably 20,000+ miles traveled. We've got it on the back of the Funhawg, er...our 2021 F250 w/ FWC Hawk Ute camper. Of all the racks I've used in 30 years as a mountain biker, the Velocirax is by far the best. Service is excellent and I think it's cool that it's a local (Utah) company.
> 
> View attachment 1951634


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Piece of advice: Remove your straps when not in use, UV will degrade them over time. If you go with the five bike, get the wide version.
> 
> For the price, it's hard to beat these racks.


Probably a good idea, we just use it so much I'm not sure I want to take the time to install them 3-4 times a week. Have you broken one yet? We have had our rack for 8 months and the other day I noticed the dry rot/ cracking starting. Maybe a better plan is to buy a set of spares ($16 for 6) and keep them around just in case.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

I really hate the straps. Being in MN and the cold, the straps don't work as well in the cold. Even in the summer, I hate them.

I fashioned up these. When great, much faster. My kids can do them now.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

They’re definitely easier, but they’ll break if there’s enough movement. My friend’s Recon shed 2 bikes on a ski hill service road shuttle because the bungies weren’t up to it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

evasive said:


> They’re definitely easier, but they’ll break if there’s enough movement. My friend’s Recon shed 2 bikes on a ski hill service road shuttle because the bungies weren’t up to it.


Yup, that's why I sold my Recon rack.

I use a cable lock to secure the front wheels as a back up.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone have an F150 and this rack? I'm curious if I could open the tailgate with rack in load position and no extender. I have a supercrew with 6.5 foot bed so it is already long enough.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

wrightcs77 said:


> I really hate the straps. Being in MN and the cold, the straps don't work as well in the cold. Even in the summer, I hate them.
> 
> I fashioned up these. When great, much faster. My kids can do them now.


Bad idea, I'd ditch those pronto, that's what led to me losing a bike on a Recon rack.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Was at my twins soccer game Sunday and as we were getting into the truck to leave a guy walks up to me and says, "You cost me $800!" I must have looked really confused because he said he lived in our neighborhood and saw our rack as he rode by on his bike. Liked what he saw and wound up buying one himself. Says he likes it WAY better than the tray rack he used previously.

If you have a full size truck/SUV I still highly recommend this style of rack. My wife has a Thule on the back of her Yukon, it does the job but is not the easiest to load. When we tow the travel trailer I put the bikes above the bed on a Bedrock HD and Yakima Frontloaders. It works, but is absolutely HATEFUL the load the fifth bike in the middle.

Still love my Velocirax!


----------



## brbo (Feb 25, 2018)

I know a bit off topic and time but just wondering if there are any suggestions on a quality bike bag that would work on a vertical rack - 

I do a lot of driving and want to protect/hide bike somewhat on my NSR4 and I can't find what I am looking for

Any suggestions you have would be appreciated


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

I talked to Velocirax about this a few weeks ago, they said the drag would be so significant they didn't have plans to offer anything along those lines.


----------

